# Started the rebuild



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Me and my son just started on the rebuild of a pit i bought a few months ago the pit is 24" x 48" 1/4 thick. We redone the fire box put in a sliding grill. Put in a 3/4 ball drain valve. I have some axis deer antlers that i cut up and drilled out and going to use as the door handles im looking for some TX stars to use as the handles to attach the antlers does any one know where i can find them or a lead where to buy some?


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

*The fire box*

Just finish the fire box. Next is the back wheels.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Lookin' good so far.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

go by triple s steel for the stars.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Think safety long shirt he will have a mean sunburn and metal in his arms. Long pants are a must. I teach college welding at junior college and university level. Just looking out for you and your son.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info i told that boy. Well almost got her done but have to get back to work. ill get it on the next hitch home.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Almost getting there.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Looking good.....


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmm, pit kinda reminds me of mine. how genuine!


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

What time did you say to stop by for BBQ???


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Got her done. Will start smoking saturday.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

So Saturday, ok Time?


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

That dog scared the **** outta me!


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Thats my doby


----------

